# XMMS é stato mascherato...

## Maialovic

salve

il mio problemino è il seguente: appena faccio emerge -uavD world mi da il seguente output :

```

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-sound/xmms" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use media-sound/audacious

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-www/mplayerplug-in

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

le useflag sono sempre state le stessa da quando ho installato la gentoo 

USE="musepack flac i8x0 aac aalib alsa arts audiofile bzip2 cdparanoia cdr dv win32codecs qt kde java mp3 ncurses xine xvid wmf X -firefox xmms apache2 mysql php pam ssl xml xml2 berkdb innodb jpeg png mod_php mmx sse sse2 bluetooth xmms"

e come xmms ho usato sempre la stabile....

perke mi esce sto bel problema di dipendenze? a voi l'ardua sentenza

----------

## Ic3M4n

semplicemente perchè xmms non è più mantenuto e tante cose brutte. da questo pacchetto è nato un fork per continuare a mantenere in vita il progetto che ha preso il nome di audacious. quindi un pacchetto non più mantenuto e con possibili fallle di sicurezza viene rimosso come giusto che sia da portage.

una nota: la prossima volta potresti utilizzare il BBCode?

----------

## X-Drum

come riportato nella prima parte dell'output

(che la prossima volta ti consiglio di formattare con il tag code)

```
media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 
```

è richiesto come dipendenza per quella versione mplayer

ma è masked, dovresti quindi smascherarlo se vuoi continuare,

aggiungendo ad /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
=media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16
```

edit:typos

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... ma il motivo per cui è stato mascherato lo si nota dal messaggio riportato dal devel ed il 23 di novembre verrà rimosso da portage. quindi meglio portarsi avanti.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... ma il motivo per cui è stato mascherato lo si nota dal messaggio riportato dal devel ed il 23 di novembre verrà rimosso da portage. quindi meglio portarsi avanti.

 

ognuno fa come crede, lui voleva sapere come proseguire

per il resto dopo aver letto l'output e questi post 

farà la sua scelta

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... si, per quello ok. non ci sono dubbi.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... si, per quello ok. non ci sono dubbi.

 

giuro, non ti seguo....

----------

## Ic3M4n

sul come continuare...

smascherando il pacchetto di sicuro può continuare ad aggiornare il sistema.

poi la decisione sarà sua, era un cenno di assenso sulla cosa.

----------

## Maialovic

ho provato ad inserire xmms in package.keywords con il ~x86 ma niente,continua a dare sto problema.........bpoh

e cmq questo errore mi impedisce di aggiornare tutto il sistema e mi rogna un po

----------

## Onip

togli la use xmms, e emergilo -C

poi, se ha bisogno di un player analogo metti audacious, è ottimo.

Oppure ci sono anche altre alternative, come bmpx

EDIT: se proprio ti serve devi aggiugerlo anche a package.unmask, ma siccome è destinato ad essere tolto da portage ti conviene cambiarlo

----------

## randomaze

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ho provato ad inserire xmms in package.keywords con il ~x86 ma niente,continua a dare sto problema.........bpoh

 

Normale, lo aveva detto dalla prima riga:

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> - media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

 

Il pacchetto é maskerato sia dalla keyword (quindi devi editare package.keywords) che dal file package.mask (quindi devi editare anche package.unmask)

 *Quote:*   

> e cmq questo errore mi impedisce di aggiornare tutto il sistema e mi rogna un po

 

Beh in questi casi le soluzioni sono due: lo disinstalli oppure, se proprio lo ritieni indispensabile, agisci per rimuovere tutti i vincoli (e non solo uno) che lo mascherano.

EDIT: Ho modificato il tuo post aggiungendo il bbcode.

----------

## Onip

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il pacchetto é maskerato sia dalla keyword (quindi devi editare packages.mask) che dal file package.mask (quindi devi editare anche package.unmask)
> 
> 

 

Giusto per non fare confusione a Maialovic. In realtà è il contrario

keyword -> /etc/portage/package.keywords

package.mask -> /etc/portage/package.unmask

Byez

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Giusto per non fare confusione a Maialovic. In realtà è il contrario

 

 :Embarassed: 

Lapsus... ho editato e corretto il mio post.

----------

## Maialovic

ora mi da , dopo aver disistallato xmms e tolto dalla make.conf, 

```
 emerge -uavD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-sound/xmms-1.2.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use anything but this, like media-sound/audacious

# media-sound/amarok media-sound/mpd media-sound/rythmbox

# media-sound/muine media-sound/banshee

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-video/ffmpeg

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

sto per odiare gentoooooooooooo

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sto per odiare gentoooooooooooo

 

calma. ci sono appena passato anch'io, per il tuo stesso problema.

disinstallare xmms non è sufficiente, perché i pacchetti precedenti erano stati installati con la USE xmms settata.

assicurati di non avere la USE xmms in /etc/make.conf

poi prova a dare:

```

# emerge -uDpvN world

```

e ti chiederà di ricompilare tutti i pacchetti con (-xmms*)

----------

## GabrieleB

 *Onip wrote:*   

> togli la use xmms, e emergilo -C
> 
> poi, se ha bisogno di un player analogo metti audacious, è ottimo.
> 
> 

 

ok, faccio un emerge audacious e poi ? devo mettere una use audacious nel make.conf prima di riemergere con -N i vecchi pacchetti ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   togli la use xmms, e emergilo -C
> 
> poi, se ha bisogno di un player analogo metti audacious, è ottimo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dopo aver letto questo post ho avuto la certezza che on hai ben letto i manuali di gentoo e chiaramente non hai ben chiaro come funzioni portage. Se posso darti un consiglio vai a leggerti la sezione documentazione sul questo stesso sito altrimenti per quanti aiuti ti possano dare non capirai mai cosa stai facendo!

Ciao

----------

## Luca89

Xmms sta per essere eliminato da portage poiché è un pacchetto abbastanza vecchio e non più mantenuto, consiglio quindi a tutti di eliminarlo e passare ad un software più moderno.

 *Quote:*   

> ok, faccio un emerge audacious e poi ? devo mettere una use audacious nel make.conf prima di riemergere con -N i vecchi pacchetti ?

 

No, basta che togli la use xmms (che dovrebbe essere già mascherata) e poi dai "emerge -uDN" world, poi se vuoi ti installi un altro player.

 *Quote:*   

> sto per odiare gentoooooooooooo

 

Non c'è nulla da odiare, è normale amministrazione.

----------

## Kernel78

Due cose:

1) si potrebbe cambiare il titolo del 3d in qualcosa di più significativo ?

2) come si fa a odiare un sistema che ti avvisa quando un componente è troppo bacato per tenerlo installato ?

EDIT:typo ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 1) si potrebbe cambiare il titolo del 3d in qualcosa di più significativo ?

 

....adesso faccio io  :Rolling Eyes: 

Segnalo questo post (in inglese) nel blog di flameeyes dove spiega un pò le motivazioni della cosa.

Per il resto... ieri lo ho disinstallato anche io (in realtà lo usavo molto di rado), non senza una lacrimuccia dato che gimp e xmms sono state le prime applicazioni nate sulla strada del "desktop linux".

Il primo ha saputo rinnovarsi, il secondo purtroppo no... i numerosi fork fanno si che la sua dipartita non lasci un vuoto incolmabile, ma era pur sempre una pietra miliare.

----------

## Josuke

altra informazione, ricordati di fare un emerge -C anche degli eventuali plugin per xmms che hai installato

----------

## GabrieleB

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto questo post ho avuto la certezza che on hai ben letto i manuali di gentoo e chiaramente non hai ben chiaro come funzioni portage.

 

Temo di essermi espresso male ... la procedura mi e' chiara, l'ho ripetuta per metterci il contesto dell'operazione su cui nutrivo dei dubbi: se prima c'era una flag XMMS nel mio make.conf, ora che xmms viene sostituito da audacious, dovro' metterci un'altra flag ? Mi sembra di capire di no.

----------

## Josuke

non credo pacchetti come faad2 che avevano la useflag xmms non ne hanno una audacious

----------

## crisandbea

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   
> 
> Dopo aver letto questo post ho avuto la certezza che on hai ben letto i manuali di gentoo e chiaramente non hai ben chiaro come funzioni portage. 
> 
> Temo di essermi espresso male ... la procedura mi e' chiara, l'ho ripetuta per metterci il contesto dell'operazione su cui nutrivo dei dubbi: se prima c'era una flag XMMS nel mio make.conf, ora che xmms viene sostituito da audacious, dovro' metterci un'altra flag ? Mi sembra di capire di no.

 

esatto nel make.conf non devi mettere la flag audacious,   tale programma usa le seguenti flag:

```

chardet nls gnome

```

le quali le ultime due dovresti averle già nel tuo make.conf se usi gnome, la prima puoi passarla solo per audacious, o facendo:

```

USE="chardet" emerge audacious

```

oppure

```

echo " media-sound/audacious chardet " >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Tue Oct 24, 2006 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

non so quanto sia affidabile dato che è pure in beta, però io un'ochiata ogni tanto gliela do http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=audacious

Mi sembra di aver utilizzato qualcosa a linea di comando per vedere la disponibilità di una USE tra tutti i pacchetti, installati e non, sbaglio?

ByeLast edited by pingoo on Tue Oct 24, 2006 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> non so quanto sia affidabile dato che è pure in beta, però io un'ochiata ogni tanto gliela do http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=audacious
> 
> Bye

 

temo che il link da te passato è sballato.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra di aver utilizzato qualcosa a linea di comando per vedere la siponibilità di una USE tra tutti i pacchetti, installati e non, sbaglio?

 

cosa vuoi dire con ciò????

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="chardet" emerge audacious
> ...

 

Questo metodo è sbagliato che rende il sistema incoerente, in questo modo abiliteresti quella USE per audacious e per tutte le dipendenze che dovrebbero venir installate ma solo per quel comando, al successivo emerge -uDN world non ci sarebbe traccia di quella USE e quindi audacious verrebbe ricompilato senza.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="chardet" emerge audacious
> ...

 

sbagliato non direi, non è quello preferibile.   infatti li ho inseriti entrambi i modi,   :Wink:   ;   grazie per la precisazione comunque. 

ciauz

----------

## pingoo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
> non so quanto sia affidabile dato che è pure in beta, però io un'ochiata ogni tanto gliela do http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=audacious
> 
> Bye 
> ...

 

siponibilità vuo dire disponibilità eheh

Avevo frainteso il motivo per cui GabrieleB volesse mettere audacious in make.conf e avevo indicato il link ("corretto") per mostrare quali pacchetti hanno a disposizione questa USE.

La domanda che ho fatto con un esempio è: equery h USE mi mostra quali packages installati possono utilizzare tale USE, se volessi conoscere anche quelli non installati che ne hanno la possibilità?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sbagliato non direi, non è quello preferibile.   infatti li ho inseriti entrambi i modi,    ;   grazie per la precisazione comunque.

 

Scusami, non vorrei sembrare rompib@lle ma sono pignolo e nevrotico  :Sad: 

Quel metodo è equiparabile ad un

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pippo
```

quello che ti fa ottenere è un sistema incoerente.

Ci sono molti modi per fare una cosa, alcuni sono migliori, altri sono peggiori e alcuni sono proprio sbagliati.

Il secondo metodo che hai postato è corretto, si potrebbe anche aggiungere la USE nel make.conf e ottenere cmq un risultato corretto ma definirla sulla riga di comando è sbagliato.

----------

## crisandbea

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La domanda che ho fatto con un esempio è: equery h USE mi mostra quali packages installati possono utilizzare tale USE, se volessi conoscere anche quelli non installati che ne hanno la possibilità?
> 
> Ciao

 

ricordati man è tuo amico....

```

man equery 
```

forse potrebbe aiutarti questo

```

equery uses -a <flaguse>

```

Edit gutter: per favore quotiamo con umanità

----------

## pingoo

 *Quote:*   

> ricordati man è tuo amico....
> 
> ```
> 
> man equery 
> ...

 

è che sono un idiota, mi sembrava di aver utilizzato un altro comando per fare quello che dicevo che non ho più controllato il man di equery   :Embarassed:  e pensare che basta l'help minimale per accorgersene...

 *Quote:*   

> forse potrebbe aiutarti questo
> 
> ```
> 
> equery uses -a <flaguse>
> ...

 

piccolo errore  :Wink:  o almeno credo; uses restituisce le USE per un pkg, hasuse era quello che cercavo ma con l'opzione -p, anche se mi sembra di vedere che ce vo na vita  :Smile:  giustamente

Ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: ho io una domanda su xmms, forse e ripeto forse, più IT. Per sostituire xmms che va in pensione cosa consigliate? audacious? Può, con aiuti esterni come xmms, fare da GUI per mplayer?

 

leggi i post nella pagina precedente, l'argomento è stato già trattato,

in particolar modo il post di randomaze dove cita il blog di Flameeyes

(sul blog trovi motivazioni e alternative)

----------

